# Tv channels



## irishgirl86

Hey, this will seem like a ridiculous question to some but what kinda satellite tv is available in Abu dhabi? How much is it and how many channels and what programmes are allowed? I know there's censorship so hoping there'd still be a few classics as I love my tv! Should I get Netflix before? What need is there for a VPN? What does it allow that would be blocked otherwise?


----------



## Deefor

Your main choice is Etisalat or Etisalat though apparently somehow you can get OSN. I'd have a look on Etisalat's website as it shows what channels are available.


----------



## irishgirl86

Thanks a million, I'll check that out now!


----------



## uae2013

Not too impressed with the list of channels, if I get net flix does in work in uae?


----------



## rednelly84

I had TV in my first year and haven't bothered with it the last 2. Think the only channel I seemed to watch was BBC World News. I have a VPN and use that to watch my TV. I also use filmon.com for watching live streaming TV and that's free. For a middle of the road internet, TV and landline package (known as Triple Play), you're talking nearly 500AED a month. Too expensive for what you receive in my opinion. I now pay 299AED for internet and landline (Double Play).


----------



## uae2013

Yeah I can can see why, Ilike having a tv as opposed to watching things on my I pad tho but definitely don't wanna pay a fortune for rubbish channels, ill have to look into it when I get there! Thanks for that info


----------



## ak1309

I have been on a hunt for a good source for media/ tv to get freedom from situation similar to rednelly84 . and came with following solutions:

1) VPN with BBC iPlayer/ ITV iPlayer ( limited channels, requires high bandwidth to manage VPN)
2) Internet streaming ( gets tedious with laptop/computer hooked up to TV)
3) Tried Etisalat's LG smart up grader with LG app world and some TV content.

My friends been talking about The Little back box.. I havent yet explored the full but their forums talks about it showing loads of movies and channels streams like Filmon and US TV many others. I have ordered mine from their website The Little Black Box- Middle East your complete media solution should have it soon! hopefully i can do without the cable.


----------



## Budw

Netflix is not working in the UAE, but I have hearth that some people with a Sony PS are capable of subscribing and watching netflix. Etisalat and Du offer only a few good channels, and are very expensive to what I am used too. Commercials on some channels drive you nuts, and in this part of the world commercials are extra boring . 

I like watching series, so I download daily the latest to my Apple Mini that is connected to me 65" screen, and as long I download the series in HD format, the picture is fantastic. The Apple mini is serving as a media box, and this is in my opinion the best alternative to watching series via Etisalat, DU, or streaming....


----------



## ak1309

Budw said:


> I like watching series, so I download daily the latest to my Apple Mini that is connected to me 65" screen, and as long I download the series in HD format, the picture is fantastic. The Apple mini is serving as a media box, and this is in my opinion the best alternative to watching series via Etisalat, DU, or streaming....


Rolling! love the set up, i got bored of religiously downloading and am addicted to streaming. few clicks and BOOM HD movie plays  guess getting lazy with age! I love this new box simple easy click and play, haven't finished exploring...i'm going through their forums where people posting tricks for movies and TV shows!!!


----------



## Budw

ak1309 said:


> Rolling! love the set up, i got bored of religiously downloading and am addicted to streaming. few clicks and BOOM HD movie plays  guess getting lazy with age! I love this new box simple easy click and play, haven't finished exploring...i'm going through their forums where people posting tricks for movies and TV shows!!!


I am also interested in this box. Contacted the sales department, and got some answers, but I am very interested how that thing works in practice. Do you get the latest series on it, like criminal minds, NCIS, Elementary etc? Streaming HD is working well? Watching is on on demand, free? Let me know your experiences, I may well be ordering one too....


----------



## ak1309

Budw said:


> I am also interested in this box. Contacted the sales department, and got some answers, but I am very interested how that thing works in practice. Do you get the latest series on it, like criminal minds, NCIS, Elementary etc? Streaming HD is working well? Watching is on on demand, free? Let me know your experiences, I may well be ordering one too....


YES , YES AND YES! right need to turn down the excitement. these are apparently all the streams that you can imagine..TV sows, Movies, Concerts...music you name it HD . there's just too much. the box does not come with all that as it's been primarily rolled for free to air channels. There sales do not guide you with third party plug ins but there facebook has people talking about it lol you can't hide from people.


----------



## Budw

If free to air only, than some of the interesting channels with the latest releases may not work as they have a limitation to stream only in the country of broadcast. But i do share your exitement, but i think i will still need to download in order to watch the latest series.


----------



## ak1309

This is what made me confirm. 











BOOM


----------



## Budw

Nice! I am ordering one; for less than 200$ even if the thing does not deliver, I do not mind


----------



## mehranR

It's very interesting that the signals are free to air by illegal to watch free. 
I believe with the boxes, they codes are constantly changed and it takes a while for codes to be cracked. So there is some down time. When it works it's great.


----------



## ak1309

mehranR said:


> It's very interesting that the signals are free to air by illegal to watch free.
> I believe with the boxes, they codes are constantly changed and it takes a while for codes to be cracked. So there is some down time. When it works it's great.


From what I understand there are many ways to watch the same movie and they are streamed from the internet. No satellite dish required! Just internet. I used to have a dreambox before I moved to UAE... very unreliable... think they are getting shutdown too.


----------



## mehranR

I was in Dubai in August and I couldn't watch netflix, neither could I watch shows on Comcast (a cable tv and Internet service provider)
I don't know about cable channel lines ups but here in us we tend to pay around $200 for the first year of telephone, internet ( I think 5mb) and TV including all movies channels. And it increases to 250 and higher after the first year.


----------



## ak1309

mehranR said:


> I was in Dubai in August and I couldn't watch netflix, neither could I watch shows on Comcast (a cable tv and Internet service provider)
> I don't know about cable channel lines ups but here in us we tend to pay around $200 for the first year of telephone, internet ( I think 5mb) and TV including all movies channels. And it increases to 250 and higher after the first year.


Nice! love your cable it's heaven for sports channel just got back from NYC so first hand experience.but Much better than out here in UAE I think our 10Mbps connection costs like $81 a month plus crappy cable package so I reckon works out to be well over 200 -250$ a MONTH if you throw in telephone bill.


----------



## Budw

mehranR said:


> I was in Dubai in August and I couldn't watch netflix, neither could I watch shows on Comcast (a cable tv and Internet service provider)
> I don't know about cable channel lines ups but here in us we tend to pay around $200 for the first year of telephone, internet ( I think 5mb) and TV including all movies channels. And it increases to 250 and higher after the first year.


We are affected here in the UAE by a protected telco environment; a business that happens to be one of the largest single employer for the UAE nationals. Its not a free market here; prices are kept artificially high to maintain the profits required to keep it running as it is and to provide cash-flow to the country. Everything that is seen as potential threat to this business is regulated, on the internet competition is shutdown down via their proxy. There are also some other effects, like streaming is not reliable here, this because their network equipment is not optimal configured for streaming. This is evident in Youtube, that regardless of the bandwidth you have, often has interruptions while you watch. 

Good or wrong, in the end I pay to get an over-regulated internet and watch tv for about 410usd per month. This gives me 100mb internet, TV both downstairs and upstairs with extra channels, and a land-line. This is hugely expensive, but as there is no choice, I pay it.


----------



## ak1309

Budw said:


> We are affected here in the UAE by a protected telco environment; a business that happens to be one of the largest single employer for the UAE nationals. Its not a free market here; prices are kept artificially high to maintain the profits required to keep it running as it is and to provide cash-flow to the country. Everything that is seen as potential threat to this business is regulated, on the internet competition is shutdown down via their proxy. There are also some other effects, like streaming is not reliable here, this because their network equipment is not optimal configured for streaming. This is evident in Youtube, that regardless of the bandwidth you have, often has interruptions while you watch.
> 
> Good or wrong, in the end I pay to get an over-regulated internet and watch tv for about 410usd per month. This gives me 100mb internet, TV both downstairs and upstairs with extra channels, and a land-line. This is hugely expensive, but as there is no choice, I pay it.


Yes that has to change and good such products are coming which will make etisalat work on the price and content. God bless streaming.


----------

